# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج Perfect Photo Suite Premium Edition 7.1 تحميل برنامج لعمل تاثيرات على الصور

## mohamed73

* تعديل صورك الخاصة بطريقة اسهل واسرع.*  
Perfect Photo Suite ياتي لك ب6 ادوات حاصلة على جوائز لمساعدتك في حل اكثر  6 مشاكل معروفة لمصورين الوجة في الفوتوشوب. وليست جائزة واحدة وانما حصل  على جائزة American Photo Magazine وقد صوت المصورين على ان برنامج Perfect  Photo Suite هو من افضل البرامج في الفوتوشوب. 
مع Perfect Photo Suite بامكانك الحصول على الاصدار الاخير من المنتجات  الحاصلة على الجوائز بما في ذلك Perfect Resize لتعديل حجم الصورة وبرنامج  Mask Pro لازالة الخلفيات الغير مرغوب فيها و PhotoTunefor لتصحيح الالوان و  PhotoTools وPhotoFrame لمؤثرات على الصور رائعة. 
Perfect Photo Suite يتضمن اصدار كامل من الاتي:
Perfect Resize Professional Edition
Mask Pro
PhotoFrame Professional Edition
FocalPoint
PhotoTools Professional Edition
PhotoTune  * اهم مميزات برنامج Perfect Photo Suite:*   عمل تعديل لحجم الصور مع Perfect Resize.اضافة مؤثرات على الصور مع PhotoTools.انشاء شكل للالبوم PhotoFrame.اصلاح الوان الصور مع PhotoTune.ازالة الصور الغير مرغوب فيها مع Mask Pro.     *  تفاصيل البرنامج:* 
     نظام التشغيل:
   Windows Vista / Vista64 / 7 / 7 x64 / 8 32-bit / 8 64-bit
  حجم البرنامج:
651.4 MB 
الترخيص:
نسخة تجريبية *تنزيل البرنامج*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

